# Anyone know what happened to my Honda snowblower???



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi i really need help. I have model HS624. I wad blowing snow this morning. All was great until i noticed it lost some power when going throw heavy snow...my first thought its out of gas as i was blowing for 1 hour and it sounding like its going out of gas. I checked fuel level and there was still enough fuel.

My second thought was after 1 hour blowing snow the engine might be too hot so here comes the issue when i was moving the throttle lever down it didnt work. I mean pushing down the lever worked but the engine itsepf wouldnt go lower in rpms???? 

After 1 hour letting it sit i tried starting it on choke...it would start great but once i move the throttle lever down it dies???

Any idea whats going on???


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Water in gas???


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

i dont think its that...i tried starr it a second time and now the rpms are way to high and when i move the throttle off choke it does not die but it wont lower rpms either so i think something is wrong with the throttle...??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would check the linkages on the carb first, could be iced up and/or need some light lube.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

There is no mention of you refilling the tank


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

nwcove said:


> i would check the linkages on the carb first, could be iced up and/or need some light lube.


My thought as well. It sounds like something is wrong with either the throttle linkage, or the governor, which regulates the engine speed. The governor tries to maintain the desired RPM (based on the throttle lever position), even as the load on the engine changes (such as actually blowing snow, vs just sitting still). 

If the governor linkages are sticking, or frozen, etc, it could prevent this system from working properly. Be careful of running the engine at an RPM that's higher than normal. If it's spinning a bunch too fast, this can cause sudden & serious engine damage.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yep. Like @*RedOctobyr* said. Locate the governor arm and make sure it hasn't lost it's connection to the carb or to the flywheel paddle (spring) . Or that it's not just plain stuck.
Check choke linkage as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alex30 said:


> Hi i really need help. I have model HS624. I wad blowing snow this morning. All was great until i noticed it lost some power when going throw heavy snow...my first thought its out of gas as i was blowing for 1 hour and it sounding like its going out of gas. I checked fuel level and there was still enough fuel.
> 
> My second thought was after 1 hour blowing snow the engine might be too hot so here comes the issue when i was moving the throttle lever down it didnt work. I mean pushing down the lever worked but the engine itsepf wouldnt go lower in rpms????
> 
> ...


how long have you had this blower? is this the first time this has happened. is there anyway you can thaw it and try it and see if the problem is the same or goes away? It may just be an iced up issue or something needing lube as already suggested.

check back.


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi no it never happened before...but i did bring it inside to let it warm up and the issue with the throttle is solved now. 

But i still do have loss of power when i engange the auger and go through heavy snow... it sounds like the engine rpms are too low...?? Could this be a governor issue or a auger transmission issue?? The auger and impeller still turn as fast as before. 

So basically it doesnt throw as far as before and when auger is enganged the engine sounds underpowered...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If the RPMs drop too low, it would make me think it's an engine-related issue. 

You said the throttle problem is solved, but that you're still low on power, and the RPMs are dropping. That would make me think that maybe your throttle issue *isn't* quite solved yet. Maybe something is still sticking a bit, or not moving freely?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe when throttle was frozen up and you worked the lever something bent out of shape. I would go over the linkages one more time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alex30 said:


> Hi no it never happened before...but i did bring it inside to let it warm up and the issue with the throttle is solved now.
> 
> But i still do have loss of power when i engange the auger and go through heavy snow... it sounds like the engine rpms are too low...?? Could this be a governor issue or a auger transmission issue?? The auger and impeller still turn as fast as before.
> 
> So basically it doesnt throw as far as before and when auger is enganged the engine sounds underpowered...


what are the rpm's at full throttle? are you trying to process too much snow at a time? my engine boggs down when i try to do a full bucket of 18 inches of snow so I take a lessor bite so the engine does not change rpms.

too bad you couldn't post a video.


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi i now have another issue...when i pull the rope to start it there is no resistance/tension when pulling...??


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

How much is no resistance? 

Simple problem, if you're lucky: the pawls within the pull-starter mechanism are stuck or frozen, and are not engaging with the engine, to make it turn when you pull the cord. 

Big problem, if you're unlucky: maybe something catastrophic broke inside the engine, like the connecting rod, so that as you turn the crankshaft with the pull-starter, the piston no longer moves. This might cause some weird noises as you pulled the cord. 

If the pull-starter is not engaging with the engine, then the crankshaft won't be turning. Which would mean that nothing else would move, even if you strapped down the augers or drive handles, while pulling the cord. 

You need to figure out whether anything on the engine is also turning, when you pull the cord. Hopefully the pull starter mechanism is stuck/frozen, and just not trying to make the engine turn.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

alex30 said:


> Hi i now have another issue...when i pull the rope to start it there is no resistance/tension when pulling...??


Could also just be a stuck valve or a broken valve spring retainer. If the recoil starter checks out OK, just pop off the valve cover and check that the valves/rockers/pushrods are all moving properly when pulling the recoil cord slowly (remove plug to make it real easy to do).


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

ok i fixed the problem the pawls within the pull starter mechanism were stuck. 

I still have a problem with the throttle getting frozen...i noticed that the rubber piece where the throttle goes through the metal housing is broken....and now when blowing, snow gets in there and messes with the cable...i checked out the linkages and everything was moving smooth...nothing sticky or bent...but i am sure something is not right with the governor but before i mess it up even more i think i leave it and sell it...thanks guys for your help.


----------

